
Someone is finally purging the AI-made fake celebrity porn from Reddit - NicoJuicy
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/01/31/fake-celebrity-porn-ai-reddit/
======
earenndil
> removing such content could possibly be a violation of the First Amendment

No, it couldn't. Websites have the right to remove any content from their
websites for any reason. They are not bound by said law.

------
dragonwriter
> Moreover, removing such content could possibly be a violation of the First
> Amendment.

Only if it was done by the government. If it was done by the platform, it
would be an exercise of first amendment rights.

